# Best Homemade Tools >  Speed square jig for circular saw cuts

## dekeros

A very Simple jig/addition to your Speed Square to easier align cuts with your circular saw.

Sure this can be done with some pieces of plywood or making a complete jig out of wood, but the "stick" can easily be unscrewed for storage, or if you need to use the speed square as intended.

----------

baja (Aug 17, 2020),

brianp (Aug 17, 2020),

Chadboye (Aug 14, 2020),

ChasW (Aug 14, 2020),

EnginePaul (Aug 15, 2020),

GKK (Aug 21, 2020),

high-side (Aug 16, 2020),

Inner (Aug 21, 2020),

Jon (Aug 15, 2020),

Karl_H (Aug 15, 2020),

MadTrapper (Aug 14, 2020),

melbakid (Aug 18, 2020),

mtsmith14 (Aug 22, 2020),

Rangi (Aug 15, 2020),

rebuilder1954 (Aug 22, 2020),

Scotsman Hosie (Aug 14, 2020),

Sleykin (Aug 16, 2020),

Toolmaker51 (Aug 16, 2020),

verticalmurph (Aug 16, 2020)

----------


## ChasW

What a good idea! I'm off to my workshop right now!

----------

dekeros (Aug 17, 2020),

Scotsman Hosie (Aug 14, 2020)

----------


## dekeros

Most kind of you sir, much appreciated! Tip of the hat!

----------


## Toolmaker51

Nice adaptation of the Speed Square without disabling it for other use. Extending the 'blade & cut marker' makes it perfect, really.

----------

dekeros (Aug 17, 2020)

----------


## dekeros

Thank you very much! I really appricate that. 

I was thinking on making the marking stick with some kind of sliding holes, so I could push and release the the stick when not needed. Maybe too much work for something small like this.  Thanks again!

----------

Toolmaker51 (Aug 17, 2020)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Slotted screw holes in the bar are feasible (versus the square), making the scale unreadable. A simple metal dowel pin will make the extensions position repeat dependably.

----------

dekeros (Aug 17, 2020),

Jon (Aug 17, 2020)

----------


## dekeros

Ah! Good points! I may look into this - I like it. Thanks again!

----------

Toolmaker51 (Aug 17, 2020)

----------


## Jon

Congratulations dekeros - your Speed Square Jig is the Homemade Tool of the Week!

Definitely one of the simplest tools we've seen around here, but that is its exact allure, just like your last Homemade Tool of the Week-winning Simple Dowel Maker.

Some more nice builds from this week:

Crucible Tongs by natie123
Drill & Lathe Bit Sharpener by big o
Micrometer Stand by olderdan
PVC Friction Welding Tool by rgsparber
Universal File Handle by orioncons36
Fastener Storage Container by fawabros
Vacuum Panel Holder by Bullet500
Dust Collector by Haslip Cycle Works
Bore Clock by olderdan
Swarf Collector by kess
Milling Machine Modification by meanwhileinthegarage
Vise Soft Jaws by kess
Desk Side Hanger by chy_farm
Overhead Light Trolley by Make Things
Belt Grinder by meanwhileinthegarage
Circular Saw Crosscut Jig by Christofix


dekeros - you'll be receiving a $25 online gift card, in your choice of Amazon (US-only), PayPal, or bitcoin. Please PM me your current email address and gift card choice and I'll get it sent over right away.

This is your 2nd Homemade Tool of the Week win. We'll get this one indexed and added to our encyclopedia. Here is your last Homemade Tool of the Week winning tool. Congrats again  :Thumbs Up: 















Dowel Jig
 by dekeros

tags:
jig, dowel

----------

dekeros (Aug 22, 2020)

----------


## dekeros

I'm very honored! Thank you so very much!

----------


## DIYer

Thanks dekeros! We've added your Speed Square Jig to our Jigs category,
as well as to your builder page: dekeros's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Speed Square Jig
 by dekeros

tags:
jig, saw

----------


## benny142

Finally a way to repurpose used up Bee Hive frame top bars.....

Benny
The second Mouse gets the Cheese...

----------

